# Señoritismo



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Alguém teria uma ideia de como traduzir señoritismo em português contemporâneo?


----------



## Vanda

Gostei do termo. Eu presumo o significado, mas se você desse exemplos ficaria melhor.
.... Bom, não era bem o que eu pensava. Descobri que é depreciativo.


> Spain derogatory Conjunto de hábitos propios de un señorito.


Interessante, descobri a palavra em português com outro significado:


> *Senhoritismo*
> Este defeito se refere àquelas pessoas que ficam dentro de casa como “senhoritos”, grudados na poltrona ou no sofá como se fossem paxás, enquanto os outros se esfalfam. Um lar gostoso é um lar onde todos põem a mão, onde há uma “santa guerra” para ver quem arregaça mais as mangas.


Defeitos frequentes da caridade
E várias menções a senhoritismo, sempre ligado à Espanha.
Ainda não consegui pensar em nada...


----------



## Carfer

Já uma vez me confrontei com essa e não encontrei tradução aceitável. Temos '_senhorito_', referido à realidade espanhola, mas nada relativo à atitude.


----------



## Ari RT

Como adjetivo, o sujeito pode ser acomodado (cuidado com o contexto para não confundir com endinheirado), preguiçoso, sem iniciativa, desmotivado, encostado, metido a nobre, metido a besta (NE), tirado a riquinho (Bahia), filhinho de papai, mal acostumado, acostumado a ser servido, _paparicado _(meu preferido), mimado, mimadinho (tenho um amigo filho de rico que foi apelidado assim). Em todos os casos, haverá nuances, veja o contexto.

A atitude, como substantivo, está difícil em uma palavra só. Paparico, adulação, babação, bajulação, sabujice, chaleiragem (NE) correspondem à atitude complementar àquela em lide, de quem serve/adula o/a "senhorito/a". Sugiro uma perífrase, que provavelmente resultará mais clara do que uma palavra estrambótica. 
- Sua acomodação com que sempre haja alguém para atendê-la acabará por... 
- Tomei gosto pela bajulação...
- Quando voltar aos paparicos da casa materna...


----------



## Guigo

Já vi a expressão: "ele é um tremendo _venha-a-nós_!".

Tirada da oração do Pai Nosso.


----------



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

O Word reference traz uma tradução em português e em francês que cai como uma luva para definir um señorito (filho de um rico senhor): filhinho de papai, fils à papa. Sinhozinho, se dizia no Brasil colônia e até depois. Señoritismo é o modo de ser desse tipo de gente.


----------



## Carfer

Creio que o que define o '_señorito_' sempre foi mais do que isso (veja a descrição que transcrevo) e não acho que os nossos termos captem essas dimensões (em resultado de diferenças sociais e culturais, como é óbvio):



> Pero quizá uno de los más perniciosos ha sido el del "señorito andaluz". Esta denominación se acuña desde mediados del siglo XIX y con ella comúnmente se calificaba como tal al poseedor de grandes o no tan grandes latifundios, cortijos, extensiones de tierras sin cultivar, etcétera, la mayoría de las veces heredadas y que en algunas ocasiones se remontaban a los tiempos de la Reconquista, y que sólo vivía de las rentas de los mismos, sin, como vulgarmente se dice, "dar un palo al agua", y que lo único que sabía hacer bien era aprovecharse de los trabajadores de sus campos, modernos siervos de la gleba, a los que explotaba al máximo. Se le caricaturizaba sobre un caballo, con pantalones, botas de montar, espuelas, sombrero cordobés y chaquetilla corta, recorriendo sus extensos predios y subyugando a sus jornaleros. EL SEÑORITO ANDALUZ


----------



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Certamente não captam. Aqui no Brasil, o mais parecido com esse señorito seria o sinhozinho. Mas hoje já caiu em desuso, porque se referia a outra realidade sociocultural.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal seria o latifundiário alentejano, que não é, porém, desenhado a traço tão grosso e caricatural como o '_señorito_' espanhol, mesmo que do ponto de vista social não fosse mais benigno do que ele (talvez por, no geral, ser mais ausente). É importante notar, contudo, que apesar do diminutivo, o _'señorito_' não é necessariamente o filho de um senhor nem necessariamente jovem, como se vê da definição que citei (que vai contra o DRAE nesse ponto, diga-se). Julgo que o diminutivo tem mais que ver com o desprezo que está implícito no termo do que com a juventude.


----------



## Vanda

Sim, gente, tudo isso a que vocês referiram, mas, como todos notaram, nenhuma destas opções cobre o substantivo senhoritismo. Talvez seja que tenhamos mesmo que usar um neologismo.


----------



## gato radioso

Janotismo?
Para dizer verdade, um señorito não era realmente um membro da verdadeira aristocracia rural (que seria um "señor"). O señorito apareceu ao início do século XIX, quando grandes latifundios e inmóveis urbanos da Igreja foram expropriados pelo Estado e depois vendidos. Muitas familias enriquecidas pelo comércio colonial compraram-nas julgando assim passar a ser aristócratas. O termo, que é um diminutivo, tem por isso uma nuance despectiva, eram pessoas que queriam passar por aristócratas não o sendo, senão um grupo de ociosos novos-ricos. Embora hoje há quem queira afectar atitudes de señorito, este grupo social tem caido em grande decadência nos últimos 40 anos, pela sua ociosidade e anacronismo da sua mentalidade, já que na actualidade, ainda entre os ricos, a vida do "señorito" (viver sem trabalhar nem estudar, só esperar a herança do pai, ter atitudes despóticas com os pobres...) tem má reputação.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Janotismo?



Não, de todo, é muito redutor. O _'janota_', no mesmo registo depreciativo, é um peralvilho, um afectado que se caracteriza sobretudo por caprichar no vestuário e nos respectivos enfeites. Continuo a pensar que não temos equivalente exacto para o _'señorito_'. Há tipos e grupos sociais próximos, mas nada que se lhe iguale completamente ou que representemos com as mesmas características. Aliás, é a palavra espanhola, com a grafia aportuguesada para '_senhorito_', que usamos para designar o vosso tipo social. Muito menos, claro, temos equivalente para _'senhoritismo_'.  Também a forma de aquisição da riqueza do nosso tipo mais próximo é semelhante: a maioria das famílias de latifundiários alentejanas adquiriu-a mediante a compra dos bens das ordens religiosas secularizados pelo regime liberal na primeira metade do século XIX.


----------



## zema

Por aquí *señoritismo* es muy poco usado, pero de vez en cuando aparece en textos de sociólogos, historiadores o periodistas, prácticamente siempre con matiz peyorativo.

En términos generales supongo que se podría traducir como _“(*e*)*snobismo*“ _porque en definitiva me parece hace referencia a eso, a un cierto tipo de _esnobismo _o _elitismo _ya decadente, que no me resulta sencillo de explicar ni de entender del todo, pero que creo que se evidenciaba en la forma aristocratizante de mirar el mundo, en la conducta medio tarambana, en la falta de apego al trabajo, en el dandismo de las modas, en los aires de superioridad en el trato hacia los demás, etc., de los que se supone hacían gala los _señoritos_, fueran éstos _"niños bien"_ auténticos (de las clases altas tradicionales) o aspiracionales*.

El señorito andaluz, por lo que cuenta Gato radioso, tiene ciertas características muy propias que lo distinguen. Pero, por ejemplo, este artículo sobre los _señoritos _y el _señoritismo_ de un diario de Madrid de 1932 coincide en mucho con el estereotipo de los "_niños bien_" de la Argentina por esos mismos años. Obviamente, con peculiaridades que variarían según las distintas sociedades y países, en función de los códigos de pertenencia, los comportamientos, la moralidad, las pautas culturales y sociales típicas de las clases acomodadas de cada región, con sus familias patricias, sus viejos y nuevos ricos, los rituales de aceptación en ciertos círculos, el _"_pretenciosismo_"_ de sus clases favorecidas pero menos pudientes, etc.

Probablemente no sea el caso, pero me preguntaba si el _"quequismo"_ en Portugal no podría tener alguna semejanza con esta suerte de esnobismo.

* Hay un tango muy conocido por acá que se titula "Niño bien" que describe con humor el perfil de uno de estos personajes, alguien que posa de _niño bien_ pero tiene un _"pedigree bastante turbio". _


----------



## gato radioso

Sí, es difícil encontrar un equivalente exacto entre países, aunque lo esencial sería nuevo rico ocioso, inculto y rentista que pretende ser aristócrata sin serlo y es despectivo/despótico con los que considera inferiores.
Además, esta figura solía darse en sectores con una riqueza de origen agrícola (como si fuese una degeneración aparecida en el siglo XIX del antiguo concepto de señor feudal, de ahí el rasgo tan revelador del _"-ito"_), y no de origen financiero o industrial, sectores donde imperaba otra mentalidad.

Hoy día el señorito es un concepto obsoleto.
Puede que haya gente aún que pretenda serlo, pero ha sido fundamental que las clases altas han ido adquiriendo una mentalidad _burguesa_. Actualmente, si bien permanezcan rasgos como el complejo de superioridad respecto al resto de la sociedad o el espíritu de casta -o clase- que más o menos todos los sectores sociales tienen, la ociosidad ha perdido prestigio social. Hoy, lo que está bien visto entre las clases altas es tener una profesión prestigiosa y/o ser empresario de éxito, como testimonio de que su éxito es merecido y no fruto de privilegios heredados.


----------

